# Auto body repair



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

Wet sand with 2000 grit, not 400.

Any rust should at minimum be treated with acid to seal it up prior to etching primer - primer sealer - paint. If you want it to last, you must cut out the rusted steel and replace it.


----------



## Jack of most (Jan 21, 2009)

2000 grit!!!! WOW, OK. I used navel jelly first on the rust then sanded and primed. It was just a little surface rust. So, your saying I will also have to spray on a sealer? Then would I have to sand that?


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

400 grit paper shoud be sufficient before color coating. Make sure you are 
using wet or dry paper, and dont apply too much pressure. You want the
surface to be rough enough for good paint adhesion, I would save the 2000 grit paper for wet color sanding any imperfections and buffing after
refinishing. Just be sure to take your time. Any good body man will tell you a quailty paint job is 99% prep work..


----------

